# The "Guy" Movies Thread. :D



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

this thread is dicuss the guy movies like Rambo,Commando,Rocky,Terminator,Lionheart,movies like that.


----------



## vinarian (Dec 11, 2010)

oooh, oooh, don't forget Mean Girls!!!!!!!!!

(by the way,, that was a joke)

Best guy movies ever are the 007 movies!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 11, 2010)

vinarian said:


> oooh, oooh, don't forget Mean Girls!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (by the way,, that was a joke)
> 
> Best guy movies ever are the 007 movies!




lmao i was like wtf are u serious?!?! at first haha good one.although i did enjoy mean girls.not that bad of a movie and for err other obvious reasons.>_> yes i do love the 007 movies.the older ones are the best.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd vote for The Good, The Bad and The Ugly and Apocalypse Now. Not all-action but they strike me as real 'man' films for some reason.

And out of curiousity, when you say Lionheart do you mean Braveheart....or actually the Jean Claude Van Damme film?


----------



## sloboy302 (Dec 11, 2010)

Can't forget Conan The Barbarian or Terminator


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 11, 2010)

Anything with John Wayne and the Die Hard movies for sure


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 11, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Anything with John Wayne and the Die Hard movies for sure



Die Hard definitly!

Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 11, 2010)

Escape from New York 
is a classic. That is all.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 11, 2010)

Feck off, Mean Girls is one of my favourite films.


Glen Coco? YOU GO GLEN COCO!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Dec 11, 2010)

Every film Michael Bay has ever made. Ditto Michael Mann.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Dec 11, 2010)

What about The Expendables?? OMG I so love that one..thud thud thud thud thud thud thud.


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 11, 2010)

crouching tiger, hidden dragon! so many valuable man-life lessons! like if a crazy kung fu chick is trying to kill you it's nothing that can't be resolved with a good fisting! that lesson has saved me soooo many times 

or how about the Tao of Steve! Donal Logue is a a BHM love guru and demonstrates a boiled down, three step PUA method that is irresistable to the lady folk! i heartily suggest!


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 11, 2010)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Every film Michael Bay has ever made. Ditto Michael Mann.



I'm sorry Dr. P, but FUCK YOU. There will be no mention of Michael "I love destroying classic horror movies" fucking Bay in this thread.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 11, 2010)

Michael Bay!!!! Explosion!!!!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 11, 2010)

Let off some steam, Bennett!!!


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 11, 2010)

Anything based on a book by Nicholas Sparks


----------



## Paquito (Dec 11, 2010)

Is this really a thread? Really?

:huh:


----------



## Zowie (Dec 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Is this really a thread? Really?
> 
> :huh:



Hahaha. Wanna watch 'How to train your Dragon' with me?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Hahaha. Wanna watch 'How to train your Dragon' with me?



Let's do this 

can we wear sweats and stay in bed all day too?


----------



## RentonBob (Dec 12, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Hahaha. Wanna watch 'How to train your Dragon' with me?



Its a good movie! I watched it with my nephew


----------



## Paquito (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Let's do this
> 
> can we wear sweats and stay in bed all day too?



She asked ME.

And yes, yes I would. But bring the tissues, I'm a crier.


----------



## Zowie (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Let's do this
> 
> can we wear sweats and stay in bed all day too?



Don't encourage my scumminess, love. You know it'll only reflect badly on you.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 12, 2010)

Zowie said:


> Don't encourage my scumminess, love. You know it'll only reflect badly on you.



hey, today was messy hair day for me and the kid...so dont tease us with a good time!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> She asked ME.
> 
> And yes, yes I would. But bring the tissues, I'm a crier.



she asked you, but picked me. 


I WIN AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Zowie (Dec 12, 2010)

No way guys. I always pick Julie. She's nicer to me. :happy:



JulieD said:


> hey, today was messy hair day for me and the kid...so dont tease us with a good time!



I had a messy hair day too. I kept my hipster hat on, and then the bandanna that I wear at work. Problem solved.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## JulieD (Dec 12, 2010)

Zowie said:


> No way guys. I always pick Julie. She's nicer to me. :happy:



SCORE!!!

Julie: 1
Hozay: 0
Paco: 0


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

JulieD said:


> SCORE!!!
> 
> Julie: 1
> Hozay: 0
> Paco: -2



HAHAHAAH, paco sucks


----------



## JulieD (Dec 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> HAHAHAAH, paco sucks



i edited that...
um typo?:doh:


----------



## Paquito (Dec 12, 2010)

*sigh* The damage is done.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

JulieD said:


> i edited that...
> um typo?:doh:





Paquito said:


> *sigh* The damage is done.



I'm glad I clicked "quote" just in time, so now everyone can see the TRUTH!!!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 12, 2010)

I am now "-2Pac"


----------



## Zowie (Dec 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I am now "-2Pac"



HAHAHAHA. I've apparently had a long night, considering how had I laughed at this. 

Also, go see tangled on tuesday. I'll go see it too. We'll text.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 12, 2010)

Zowie said:


> HAHAHAHA. I've apparently had a long night, considering how had I laughed at this.
> 
> Also, go see tangled on tuesday. I'll go see it too. We'll text.



sounds like a date, you know I'm there.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 12, 2010)

rellis10 said:


> I'd vote for The Good, The Bad and The Ugly and Apocalypse Now. Not all-action but they strike me as real 'man' films for some reason.
> 
> And out of curiousity, when you say Lionheart do you mean Braveheart....or actually the Jean Claude Van Damme film?




yeah i was talking about "Lionheart" with Van Damme.real guy movie there.  but "Braveheart" is awesome too,a VERY VERY guy movie indeed.all of you guys made some good mentions.and i love most of the movies everyone mentioned. watched "Cliffhanger" and "The Circuit" today,both classic kick-ass guy movies.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 12, 2010)

There's a .... *lifts up moob* 90% chance that it is already raining.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> There's a .... *lifts up moob* 90% chance that it is already raining.




:blink::huh:


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> There's a .... *lifts up moob* 90% chance that it is already raining.



It's like you have...ESPN or something!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 13, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> It's like you have...ESPN or something!



OHMYGOD!! it's Danny DeVito!


----------



## Paquito (Dec 13, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> OHMYGOD!! it's Danny DeVito!



That is SO FETCH!


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> That is SO FETCH!









Paco, stop trying to make _fetch_ happen, It's not going to happen.
~disdain~


----------



## Paquito (Dec 13, 2010)

Why should Caesar get to stomp around like a giant while the rest of us try not to get smooshed under his big feet? Whats so great about, Cesar, huh? Brutus is just as cute as Caesar, Brutus is just as smart as Caesar, people totally like Brutus just as much as they like Caesar, and when did it become ok for one person to be the boss of everybody, huh? Because that's not what Rome is about. WE SHOULD TOTALLY JUST STAB CAESAR.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 13, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> this thread is dicuss the guy movies like Rambo,Commando,Rocky,Terminator,Lionheart,movies like that.



so how do you explain the mean girls talk? {awkward} 

"guy" movies, my butt . . . there is no such thing.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> so how do you explain the mean girls talk? {awkward}
> 
> "guy" movies, my butt . . . there is no such thing.



Watching a bunch of loose women run around is just about as manly as it gets. 

Compared to Rambo,Rocky,Terminator? Why would I want to watch a bunch of half-naked, greased-up men strike poses that make their oily pecs shine through a mass of fire and destruction? sounds kinda homo to me.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 13, 2010)

MacGruber. It's a man's man's man's man's movie


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 13, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Why should Caesar get to stomp around like a giant while the rest of us try not to get smooshed under his big feet? Whats so great about, Cesar, huh? Brutus is just as cute as Caesar, Brutus is just as smart as Caesar, people totally like Brutus just as much as they like Caesar, and when did it become ok for one person to be the boss of everybody, huh? Because that's not what Rome is about. WE SHOULD TOTALLY JUST STAB CAESAR.



I don't think my father--the inventor of toaster strudel--would be happy to hear about this.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 14, 2010)

....so, I've never seen Mean Girls. What is my penance?


----------



## Paquito (Dec 14, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ....so, I've never seen Mean Girls. What is my penance?



You have to wear an Abercrombie and Fitch pink polo for a day. Along with simple blue jeans, plain tennis shoes, no accessories, and no make-up.


----------



## theronin23 (Dec 14, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You have to wear an Abercrombie and Fitch pink polo for a day. Along with simple blue jeans, plain tennis shoes, no accessories, and no make-up.



...I think the Geneva convention defines that as cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Goreki (Dec 14, 2010)

Dammit you rats! Now I have to download it so I can watch it again.

Do you even go to this school?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 14, 2010)

Goreki said:


> Dammit you rats! Now I have to download it so I can watch it again.
> 
> Do you even go to this school?



I have a lot of emotions.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> so how do you explain the mean girls talk? {awkward}
> 
> "guy" movies, my butt . . . there is no such thing.




well sure this is a guy movie thread,but i mean come on we are GUYS afterall."Mean Girls" had ALOT of hot women in it.so if it is mentioned most guys will talk about it.but i admit this thread is going off the tracks,it was meant for guys to talk about guy movies that they like,but it has went off topic way too much im afraid. :blink:


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 14, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> Watching a bunch of loose women run around is just about as manly as it gets.
> 
> Compared to Rambo,Rocky,Terminator? Why would I want to watch a bunch of half-naked, greased-up men strike poses that make their oily pecs shine through a mass of fire and destruction? sounds kinda homo to me.




i see what your saying but if a guy watches a movie where there is alot of killing and fighting and he says" i think there's too much violence" or something like that that would seem more gay to me.but Mean Girls is great,the woman are hot and the movie was pretty funny for the most part.for example,my mom said she went to see "Ninja Assasin" with a guy who is her freind.she said the movie was way too violent and had too much killing in it and too much fighting.but if a guy were to go and see "Ninja Assasin" and say those very exact words my mom said,i would wonder about that more.a guy saying something like that about a movie like "Ninja Assasin" seems more gay to me.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 14, 2010)

You know what had too much killing in it? The holocaust.


----------



## escapist (Dec 14, 2010)

Man I can't believe I'm the first to say it but FIGHT CLUB! So many words of wisdom all wrapped up in one psychotic kick to the head and slammed in with a fist full of blood.

...Ok, and Dune! Psychology, philosophy, all wrapped up in a candy coated shell of sci-fi intergalactic intrigue, and political masterminding to take over the universe from a planet of sand.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> You know what had too much killing in it? The holocaust.




yeah "CliffHanger" had ALOT of deaths too like woah.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

escapist said:


> Man I can't believe I'm the first to say it but FIGHT CLUB! So many words of wisdom all wrapped up in one psychotic kick to the head and slammed in with a fist full of blood.
> 
> ...Ok, and Dune! Psychology, philosophy, all wrapped up in a candy coated shell of sci-fi intergalactic intrigue, and political masterminding to take over the universe from a planet of sand.




OMG FIGHT CLUB! why didn't i mention that.:doh: probably the manliest movie ever actually.:bow:


----------



## frankman (Dec 15, 2010)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> OMG FIGHT CLUB! why didn't i mention that.:doh: probably the manliest movie ever actually.:bow:



I'll see your Fight Club and raise you The Dirty Dozen.

But one of the manliest of man movies is Glenngary Glenn Ross. All male cast, no parts with any lines for women. The only thing it missed to put it in the all-time manliest movies was the apparent lack of Steve McQueen.


----------



## frankman (Dec 15, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> You know what had too much killing in it? The holocaust.



Yeah, but they didn't really build up any suspense. It was like a three year rerun of that scene in Commando where Arnie shoots a whole bunch of goons.

Actually, they improved that scene in Hot Shots part Deux by adding a bodycount meter. Maybe something to think about for the 40-45 archive footage as well?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

frankman said:


> I'll see your Fight Club and raise you The Dirty Dozen.
> 
> But one of the manliest of man movies is Glenngary Glenn Ross. All male cast, no parts with any lines for women. The only thing it missed to put it in the all-time manliest movies was the apparent lack of Steve McQueen.




o man The Dirty Dozen how could i forget about that one too.:doh: Steve Mcqueen is awesome.The Great Escape. Glenngary Glen Ross? i haven't heard of that one before,i must look into it.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 15, 2010)

frankman said:


> Yeah, but they didn't really build up any suspense. It was like a three year rerun of that scene in Commando where Arnie shoots a whole bunch of goons.
> 
> Actually, they improved that scene in Hot Shots part Deux by adding a bodycount meter. Maybe something to think about for the 40-45 archive footage as well?




love both Commando and Hot Shots.Hot Shots was a spoof but still good and funny.LOL one of my favirotes loved Charlie Sheen in that haha.lol seriously though Hot Shots is a forever classic man.love the bodycount meters always.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 16, 2010)

Faster was pretty much the epitome of a "guy" movie.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 16, 2010)

Dockta_Dockta said:


> Faster was pretty much the epitome of a "guy" movie.



argh i want too see Faster too,haven't saw it yet.:doh: but speaking of Rock "Walking Tall" was a VERY guy-ish movie and awesome too.Rock's kicks ass in that so much.lol


----------

